# Please Tell This is a Top Drag



## red strat (Sep 27, 2020)

Please Tell this is a top Drag
I just picked this up....
Its a Montgomery WARD
24"X16" Muscle bike
is it a Top Drag?
Missing seat, Front Fender, Chain guard, a front Rim or tire and Seat
I believe a 1972


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 27, 2020)

That one is a Hawthorne "Super Springer". Made by Rollfast, sold by Montgomery Wards. I have a picture of the catalog with it actually, see below!


----------



## phantom (Sep 27, 2020)

I like your work area.


----------

